# Cal25 vs Hunter 25 vs US Yachts 25



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Given the choice of the above three and assuming a similar condition/price, which would be the better boat for cruising the PNW (mostly around eastern Van Island/Gulfs)?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Based on sound construction, Cal 25, but it will be an older boat.

Based on likely volume, I'd guess the Hunter 25 (haven't been on one)

I'd pass on the US25 - really small cockpit, construction issues as well.

That said, any of these (if in good condition) are up to your job description.


----------



## Greenflash35 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cal.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't speak for the cal or the hunter, but I do know a little about US yachts. Like Faster said, the whole USY line was known for small cockpits, but it does give you more interior room. I can sleep 6 on my boat, but I can't sail 6. Go figure. Poor construction is also a factor. The hull layup is very good as well as the deck construction. They did a lousy job with the ports. They used cheap ports and windows, as well as going cheap on a few other items. I got my boat for a song because of window leaks that went unrepaired, and the floor as well as the deck core rotted out.

The upside is that the boat is a very nice sailing boat, and relatively fast for a cruiser. Given 3 boats in comparable condition, you should find that the USY is much cheaper because of Bayliner's reputation for building lousy sailboats. The Bayliner buccaneer line were pretty bad, and the USY line got some of their reputation by proxy even though they weren't nearly as bad as the buccs.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

HeHe... I figured that would flush you out, John! 

I do think, though, that the 27 is more than "2 feet bigger" than the 25, which was the model the OP asked about. And I know you've done a ton of work; your boat is not exactly an "out-of-the-box" US yacht.

With designers like Gary Mull and Doug Peterson the US yacht series has to be several steps up from the much maligned Buccaneers (btw the first Peterson boat was originally marketed as the Buccaneer 295 - it actually had a nicer rig than it's US version the US 30) but that being said they are also from the heavily IOR influenced years, c/w those possibly nasty habits - not fatal- but there nonetheless. (much like our own present boat too, btw...)


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

To give you some more info:

The (no idea of year but probably) Cal 25' CAL 25 SAILBOAT IN GOOD CONDITION Malahat (including Shawnigan Lake & Mill Bay), Victoria
The 1975 Hunter 1975 25' Hunter Outside Victoria, Victoria
The 1985 USY 25 foot united sailboat North Saanich & Sidney , Victoria


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Looking at pics of the 3, I would be inclined to take a good look at the USY and the Hunter. They both look to be well maintained boats. The interior of the USY appears to be in very good condition, but there are no interior pics of the Hunter. The cal and the hunter have been on the market for a very long time as well, perhaps a sign that there may be problems not seen in the pictures.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That era of Hunter boats have a pretty good reputation; the US 25 seems to have been looked after and seems well equipped. The Cal will save you some money, leaving leftovers for additional goodies.

I guess you'll have to check them all out and see which one 'speaks' to you. Or keep them all in mind and watch the listings over the winter as you sail OPBs - and be ready to pounce when the moment's right.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, guess so. The US appeals partly because it's that much newer but also because it comes with the slip paid until end of March which is worth best part of $1000 straight away and would perhaps give me near zero cost for a winters sailing.
The Hunter looks pretty tidy, I have a couple of interior photos and it seems OK inside too but there's the cost of getting it back in the water on top.
The Cal seems to be good in terms of sailing ability and general robustness but probably needs the most work to get back seaworthy.
Oh I don't know, I'll probably just keep an eye on them, sail for free on OPBs for a bit and see how the finances/weather/state of mind change over the next few months.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

paul

There is a fellow that races his us25 here in the seattle area a bunch. I have an email for him if you want to get more info from an owner. He overall seems pretty pleased with his boat.

PM me and I will get you an email.

marty


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

That is a hard choice. I always check this site out: 
CAL 25
US 25
Hunter 25

The Cal is the heaviest, has the best SA/disp ratio, but is also the shortest. The Hunter would probably be the fastest, and best upwind, with a tiny main and a large foretriangle. It would probably sail well under jib alone. I don't know much about the US yacht, but if it is the best deal, and seems well maintained, I would consider what you are doing with the boat. Are you gunkholing, long term cruising, daysailing, racing? I would say the Hunter for racing, the cal for longer term cruising, and the US yacht for daysailing and gunkholing (assuming it is the cheapest).


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Price-wise the Hunter in real terms is the most expensive (at least at advertised price, I am a good bargainer though  ) and the Cal is the cheapest. As a new sailor it would be my first boat so mostly day sails for a while then maybe a few overnighters followed by longer cruises. I guess all three would be more than up to the job and certainly way in excess of anything I'm going to throw at them so the choice would probably come down to the name, colour and which owner I liked.

Oh and is it a requirement to smoke a pipe whilst sailing the Hunter?


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a US25 and I think it's great. The most balanced boat I've been in. I had such a short tiller on it that others couldn't help but ask how I can steer the thing, it's a little longer now so I can reach it properly standing on the seats, but it says something for how well they made the boats.

Construction wise.. hrmm, yes, definitely poor windows but nothing a proper fixing can't take care of and you can put in a few hours per window and have it all done.

Lots of cabin room, smaller cockpit.. it's sorta a big deal if you have lots of people in the cockpit but I'll take the larger cabin over that any day.

Definitely recommend the US25 although on that note I don't have direct experience with the other two. I know that I wouldn't get a Hunter but I'm not interested in going into the details, I just wouldn't want one.

Not sure on a cal. They're nice boats but again it's the cabin issue.

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

GraemeInCanada said:


> I have a US25 and I think it's great. The most balanced boat I've been in. I had such a short tiller on it that others couldn't help but ask how I can steer the thing, it's a little longer now so I can reach it properly standing on the seats, but it says something for how well they made the boats.


Isn't the balance great? The pressure on the wheel is almost non existent. I can leave the wheel unlocked and go to the mast with the boat heeling 30-40 degrees, and the boat stays on track. I even will leave the wheel unlocked and let the boat sail itself sometimes, and it will steer up in a puff and down in a lull. I can't move around the boat much when I do that or I'll knock it off track, but still it's great.


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I have been on the Hunters and Cals and seen a US25...I have seen all of these boats selling in the same range and even more for the CAL depending on condition and model...what version of the CAL 25 where you thinking of?

My friends had a mark II and it was a very roomy boat with a big comfortable cockpit. Very well made. Not a great performer though. He got frustrated sometimes if he was racing in light air...in heavy air he was fine. I have been on the Mk I CAL with the flush deck and was not as impressed. The CAL 25s don't have the sexiest lines with the huge topsides on the hull and almost a reverse camber to boat deck line instead of a swoop...but built for roominess

The US and the Hunter would be better performers and not as heavy. The US has quite a pinched stern and would likely have some of the qualities of the IOR boats (which I have one) great upwind ... small main...can be squirrelly coming downwind..


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah yes, I remember the many times I've sailed without touching a thing. The boat sails itself. When I first got the boat I thought that was normal until I talked to other people.

I've never found my US25 squirrely on a downwind, only if I have only one sail up.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Just to bring this back up, I had a quick look at the outside of the US25 and it seems a nice boat. However, I've also had a look at a Shark 24 which although a lot older (and this particular one was rather shabby), has a good reputation for build and sailing ability. Bit rubbish for cruising as the interior is small and spartan but probably good enough for me.
The Cal25 and Hunter are still being advertised so I could probably get any of the boats for a good price.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

As you may recall, the Shark was our first boat, and I've never regretted that even though she didn't last (for us) beyond a season... but during that season we realized our son was on his way and my wife immediately said the Shark was too small for three..... so I was "forced"  to upsize... Damn......

But still it was a great first boat.. well behaved, also a bit rough and shabby and definitely small. We sailed in Northern Howe Sound where 20+knot winds are virtually a daily occurrence esp in summer and the Shark was our learning platform.

Having said all that, though, I still think that perhaps the Cal might be a good choice and as a starter may last you longer - certainly be roomier, prettier and up to the task (assuming all's OK with it)

Whichever way you go, best of luck.. going to get it done for next season???


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cal 25 will be the better sailing boat the three.
It will be faster and easier to sail, and much easier
to use an outboard engine on. Even though it may be
40 years old, there is not much that can go wrong with
them.


----------



## gmacon (Dec 31, 2007)

*least amount of work*

what it comes down to...get the boat that needs the least amount of work. Spend time sailing and forget working on it. If you fall in love w/ sailing you'll buy another boat down the road anyway. USyachts were really just as good as the other two boats you looked at, this one has modern hardware, cushions ($$) and looks to be currently in use. Its a no-brainer. I have 2 Cal25's and they sail great but they need alot of work sometimes.....so unless you pay someone else to fix it, buy the one that's done.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, given that the first amount of money I saved up ended up getting spent on emergency vet care, and the second amount will now have to be spent on a new car as the gearbox has just gone in my old one, I'm not holding out much hope of getting any sort of boat. Except perhaps one to play in the bath with!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Paul,

That is a major bummer! Don't play the lottery right now, maybe next week. Bad luck comes in three's, so get the third bad thing out of the way before buying the lotto tickets!

Marty


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, just seems destined to not be. At least I should have another few months of sailing on OPB for the racing. After that, dunno, will just have to trade favours on the docks like in the olden days lol


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Paul... best of luck, you should have no trouble continuing to sail and in the meantime you'll end up with a better idea of what you want when it comes time to purchase!

... as an aside, interest rates are pretty low these days! Can you say "line of credit"?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Ummm yeah I can, and that's about it. Not much I can get for $50 though


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, spent my boat fund on something with 4 wheels. And it wasn't the trailer for a boat 
Ah well, start saving again, there's always next year.


----------



## hdblue (Nov 27, 2010)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Well, spent my boat fund on something with 4 wheels. And it wasn't the trailer for a boat
> Ah well, start saving again, there's always next year.


Hi,

I do not agreed with you. Any way, your points of view make me thinking about some thing for my project.

Pls try to keep posting.

This link below can show more info, you can find them at:*humanresources.hrvinet.com/purchasing-job-description/*
Tks and best regards


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

hdblue said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not agreed with you. Any way, your points of view make me thinking about some thing for my project.
> 
> Pls try to keep posting. Tks and best regards


Blue... just an FYI - Paul did buy boat this year after all.... note his signature.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I did indeed, worked hard, saved hard and then blew it on a boat. Now have to work hard and spend hard to keep the boat


----------

